# Venezuela - June 1



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

2 airlines have stopped flying to there
no bread and butter for weeks
sugar is non existant - coke and beer plants close
US companies are leaving
LDS and other churches are pulling missionaries
burgers cost $170
lines are hours long for who knows what
military folks are seizing supplies
can not afford to print more money

I am guessing we have 1 - 2 weeks before a total collapse overthrow


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Not necessarily what everyone is thinking. These folks think otherwise. Sorry, Venezuela Haters: This Economy Is Not the Greece of Latin America | venezuelanalysis.com


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

OOPs! Maybe a hamburger doesn't cost as much as we think? UPDATE: Story Yanked Due To Error In Exchange Rate - Matt Vespa


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

again a different take on what is actually occurring in this country. https://panampost.com/luis-henrique...e-shortages-are-deliberate-government-policy/


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

*2013*

The article in this link is 2013. The socialist will never publish the truth. I look forward to your next to links.



Real Old Man said:


> Not necessarily what everyone is thinking. These folks think otherwise. Sorry, Venezuela Haters: This Economy Is Not the Greece of Latin America | venezuelanalysis.com


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

And once they need to flee their country where do you think they are headed?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

For the sake of the people, I hope things aren't so bad.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

This article claimed hotel rates at $6900 a night? 
Hotel JW Marriott Caracas, Venezuela - Booking.com

My bookings.com says I can stay at a Marriott in Caracas for $1200 for 5 nights including a weekend in two weeks.



Real Old Man said:


> OOPs! Maybe a hamburger doesn't cost as much as we think? UPDATE: Story Yanked Due To Error In Exchange Rate - Matt Vespa


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

It won't be long. collapse...panick.....dictator.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> And once they need to flee their country where do you think they are headed?


Washington DC. O will hire them as consultants!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

keith9365 said:


> It won't be long. collapse...panick.....dictator.


Yeah, Obama will finally have what he wan...oh oh you were talking about Venezuela.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> And once they need to flee their country where do you think they are headed?


mexico maybe? lol


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Medic33 said:


> mexico maybe? lol


Have you seen Mexico's stance on illegal immigrants!?! Those Mexican's are xenophobes and racists. (I wonder if any illegal immigrant activists would see the irony in that statement?)


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

stowlin said:


> The article in this link is 2013. The socialist will never publish the truth. I look forward to your next to links.


You are right I missed the date on this one (had a long day at the prison). but socialists are no different than the hard right or any other group of folks with a set agenda.

My point was that the problem here in Venezuela isn't always what the news media is portraying. This site also claims the picture (seen on a number of other dire posts about food shortages) was actually of a store here on the east coast of the USofA.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Real Old Man said:


> Not necessarily what everyone is thinking. These folks think otherwise. Sorry, Venezuela Haters: This Economy Is Not the Greece of Latin America | venezuelanalysis.com


so their bonds will be good??? Sure tehy may pay their debts BUT their pepole are standing in line for 8 hours to get 3 bars of soap...

There was just an article about shortages not effecting high end markets..IE people that can pay 8x the normal cost


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Real Old Man said:


> OOPs! Maybe a hamburger doesn't cost as much as we think? UPDATE: Story Yanked Due To Error In Exchange Rate - Matt Vespa


and the article says

So, my apologies folks-the story about hyperinflation being so out of control that burgers cost $170 turned out to be a misfire. The Agence France-Presse killed the story due to errors in the exchange rate:

Still, the nation is so broke that it can't print its own currency. They still have rolling blackouts due to energy shortages. There's still hunger to the point where people are killing dogs, cats, and pigeons for food. There's still rampant looting since supermarkets are not regularly stocked. Toilet paper is now a luxury item. And hospitals are still in need of soap and basic medical supplies. Also, babies are still dying in hospitals due to energy shortages and inadequate care. Yes, Coca-Cola and Bridgestone are halting production of its products due to the declining economic conditions, the lack of supplies, the heavy regulations, or a combination of the three. Oh, and let's not forget the complete breakdown of law and order.

*Venezuela is a total disaster-socialism is to blame. But hey, burgers might be somewhat affordable. *


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

McDonald's Fries In Venezuela Cost $126 - Fortune

McDonald's is bringing back its French fries to Venezuela after a 10-month absence. And no thanks to the country's skyrocketing inflation rates, a large order of fries costs around $126.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Anybody feeling "the Burn"?


----------



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

You never know exactly what's true, but from everything I've been reading if even half of it is true conditions should be ripe for disease to start spreading.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

If you are relying on media reports to gauge what is going on then you are ripe to be Brian William'd or Katie Courric'd. If we really don't have first hand information then how do we really know? You either trust the media or you don't.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Another example of those in power making decisions that hurt the average person. I can't imagine what they are going through and hope that this sort of thing never happens in the US. Being hungry is one thing, being hungry and not having any options is dangerous.


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

Seneca said:


> If you are relying on media reports to gauge what is going on then you are ripe to be Brian William'd or Katie Courric'd. If we really don't have first hand information then how do we really know? You either trust the media or you don't.


Good point. Remember when we were all shouting Greece was going to fall? They are doing just fine now, except the government had to sell it self literally.


----------



## Slippy's-Attorney (Sep 23, 2015)

C.L.Ripley said:


> You never know exactly what's true, but from everything I've been reading if even half of it is true conditions should be ripe for disease to start spreading.


well several churches are pulling out their missionaries because they are having issues with getting them food and security concerns... pretty sure that is true... and look at youtube..people post videos everyday about lines


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Sure do not see much about it in the MSM, or elsewhere.


----------



## Wallimiyama (Oct 18, 2012)

The MSM doesn't want to mention that it may be coming soon...to a town near YOU!


----------



## Slippy's-Attorney (Sep 23, 2015)

https://www.google.com/#q=venezuela+news


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Slippy's-Attorney said:


> https://www.google.com/#q=venezuela+news


U think you're kewl don't you.......

You just broke the 11th commandment.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Operator6 said:


> U think you're kewl don't you.......
> 
> You just broke the 11th commandment.


Yes he did! Hahahahaha
Cricket will be unhappy


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

The Russians had bread lines for years, maybe they still do...and they are still around and kicking. I believe Venezuela is probably experiencing some problems, I just don't buy into it hook line and sinker. 

It could just as easily be outside/inside influence exerting pressure to overthrow the current government. Perhaps somebody stands to benefit/profit from Venezuela's misfortune? This is why I say we really don't know. The pat answer is a drop in crude oil prices threw the country into an economic tail spin.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Wanna Feel the BERN ? Watch the Video.....

Blog: Bernie Sanders refuses to answer questions about socialism?s failure in Venezuela


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

mcangus said:


> Good point. Remember when we were all shouting Greece was going to fall? They are doing just fine now, except the government had to sell it self literally.


 Greece is not doing fine. Others had to prop them up and that will not end for a long time. Greece did fail.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

still a good explanation


----------

